# An old couple lying in bed



## rkunsaw (Jan 2, 2014)

After nearly 50 years of marriage, a couple was lying in bed one  evening, when the wife felt her husband, begin to massage her in ways he  hadn't in quite some time. It almost tickled as his fingers started at  her neck, and then began moving down  past the small of her back. He then caressed her shoulders and neck,  slowly worked his hand down, stopping just over her stomach. He then  proceeded to place his hand on her left inner arm, working down her  side, passing gently over her buttock and down her leg to her calf.  Then, he proceeded up her thigh, stopping just at the uppermost portion  of her leg. He continued in the same manner on her right side, then  suddenly stopped, rolled over and became silent.
 As she had become  quite aroused by this caressing, she asked in a loving voice, ‘Honey  that was wonderful. Why did you stop?' To which he responded: 'I found  the remote.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 2, 2014)

:lofl:


----------



## Katybug (Jan 2, 2014)

:lofl:  Good one, RK!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 2, 2014)

LOL!! :clap:


----------



## Casper (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 2, 2014)

:awman:Maybe she needs to hide the remote in the place where he stopped and make him dig a little for it..


----------

